# A purple papillon



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I learned how to chalk dogs the other day. DF down = mass boredom.


Hai. I'm purple.




























I like the way it came out.










Not a very willing model btw





































You can see the remnants of Summer's disaster dye job here:










Good news is it seems to wash out after a couple washes.

The blue dog:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

A much better model btw



















Close up


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

That's completely adorable!!! How long does the dye last?

Now I want to dye Nia too, it looks so good!


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

OMG!!! That is too adorable! I thought I wanted to steal your Paps before, but now Mia and I would match and no one will be the wiser. You sure are lucky you live in OK.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

It's day three and it still looks pretty good. The color has faded a bit. But it seems to wash out in a wash or two. Didn't want anything TOO permanent.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

That's soo cute! I wish Bella had some hair do dye.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Did you say you used chalk? Lol!  They look pretty cute! I actually did a little experimenting with food coloring and tried to dye Basil's tail tip green but it didn't look like anything. You have to look really close to tell that there's a little green tint, lol!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep it's chalk! Just regular kid's sidewalk chalk. You wet the end of the chalk a few minutes then rub it into their hair. I blowdry (but it needs to dry and with the paps if you don't blowdry it it gets all over their backs when they curl their tails). But you blowdry it then brush out the excess chalk. I repeat a few times until it's as even as I can get it.

Oh and FYI the purple washes out a lot easier than the blue. Summer is going to be blue a while. LOL!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

That is so cool  Maybe I'll make Basil red white and blue for the 4th of July! Lol!


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

I love it! I wonder how Tyson would look in purple, lol


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

See, hackers, this is what happens when you attack our site. It's the poor dogs that pay the price 

I love Summer's fade to green! Such stylish Papillons


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

OMG!!! LOVE IT!! I am soooo gonna get Yoshi's tail. muwahahaha!!!


----------

